# Engine removal attachment points



## mysons69 (Mar 3, 2012)

Me again.
Looking to get the engine out this weekend, already have many things removed/disconnected. One thing I can't find is attachment points. I've searched the service manual and this site but can't find any info on where to attach the hoist to the engine. Found a posting on Hitman's Pontiac Trans Am Site where they say attach to the heads.

I'm probably going to get a load leveler from Autozone or Advanced AP, each of which has four attachment points.

You all agree about attaching to the heads?
Any other wise suggestions?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes heads are fine, I usually do 2 points then cross them, like back side of the passenger side then front side of drivers side.


----------



## mysons69 (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks Rukee.
Like I said, the load leveler has four points, may as well use them. The holes I'm thinking of using are at the top of the head; guess that's not so important. My main concern was whether it's OK to use the heads or not.

Any thoughts on the bolts, material and/or length? I have a number of grade 5 bolts, varying lengths. Some holes I can get 1" in, others only 3/4". 3/8-16 is the thread, I think. I'm thinking 3/4 or 7/8 length grade 8 would be preferable?
Also, I'm guessing you want to have the bolt head as flush to the head as possible, no?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

grade 5 will be fine, and you want 5 or more threads or so into the heads and you'll be good.


----------



## mysons69 (Mar 3, 2012)

Great. I've got way more than five threads in each. Chased the ones I can get to in the front.

BTW, I found two guys who think they can repair the block. Each said it will be a bitch, but they're pretty confident they can do it, and each comes highly recommended from multiple sources. A few wouldn't touch it with an 11 foot pole, said it can't be done. Now it's decision time.

Thanks AGAIN for the assist. Maybe someday I'll be able to contribute some help to someone else, rather than just sucking the wisdom out of you guys.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Like I said in your other thread, I've had a couple junk yard engines with the same damage and the welding guys fixed them right up with no issues at all.


----------



## mysons69 (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm looking forward to proving you right.:cheers


----------



## mysons69 (Mar 3, 2012)

FYI, no problems removing the engine.
Purchased $40 engine load leveler from Autozone (advanced also has them). It has four attachment points to the motor.
Used four 3/4" or 1" 3/8-16 grade 8 bolts, one in each head, topmost hole each head.
Here's a pic, just prior to pulling it out.


----------

